# Which line is right for me? and some other questio



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

i do LOVE long walks every day, and i love going to the beach swimming in the pool , going to the park and dog parks, but i would love a dog that can be a housedog (calm in the house) but that enjoys exercise but a working dog probably wouldnt be the right choice, im not THAT athletic. 
i love dog parks, dog walks, ect.. so other than socialization (which i plan on doing ALOT!) is there a certain line that is seemingly better with other dogs from the start?
im looking for first and foremost, a family dog (companion) 
i love SABLES! lol idont know how that affects anything at all.. but i really do lol 
but will getting a more "family/pet" line affect the natural protection ability? 

heres my baby:

















another thing im worried about is when i mention to people im looking for a GSD they tell how different the golden and the gsd are and that ive been "spoiled" with my golden and a German shepherd is going to be like a "slap in the face". someone also told me that because of my dogs calm nature that he and the german shep. probably could NEVER be friends? thats not true right?!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Fransheska
> another thing im worried about is when i mention to people im looking for a GSD they tell how different the golden and the gsd are and that ive been "spoiled" with my golden and a German shepherd is going to be like a "slap in the face". someone also told me that because of my dogs calm nature that he and the german shep. probably could NEVER be friends? thats not true right?!


A GSD pup likely WILL be a "slap in the face" after a Golden puppy. Not necessarily in a bad way, just different. 

As far as not getting along, that depends on the 2 dogs as individuals, NOT the breed. With my first female GSD, her BEST FRIEND in the WORLD was a male Golden that belonged to a friend of mine. I will say that you are likely to have a better chance of them getting along for life if you get a female GSD.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Fransheska
> another thing im worried about is when i mention to people im looking for a GSD they tell how different the golden and the gsd are and that ive been "spoiled" with my golden and a German shepherd is going to be like a "slap in the face". someone also told me that because of my dogs calm nature that he and the german shep. probably could NEVER be friends? thats not true right?!


I will let someone else with more knowledge talk aboutthe lines.

I have a working line GSD (he was adopted after being washed out of a police training program). I also have a lab, which would be similar to you Golden. They are the best of friends. I actually have a problem with my shepherd being to protective of the lab.
They are different dogs though. Chatham, while he is calm esp. for a young lab, is somewhat of a goofball, Kaper is like a more mature. Kaper is just as loving as Chatham. He isn't as playful around the house, but get him in a field with a ball or frisbee, or near the water and he is just as playful.

It is the same as any dog though. You aren't guaranteed to get one personality from the same breed. Like the above poster said, whether or not they get along is up to the dogs, not the breeds. 

Chatham was my first dog, and he is my heart dog. I had him before DH and I were together. DH had Kaper before we knew each other. While I love Chatham, I will always have a GSD. Its hard to explain the difference.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am not trying to be rude or blunt or anything, however, why do you want a German Shepherd? We understand why you want a "dog" but why specifically a German Shepherd?

_The next paragraph of this post is all in general AVERAGE terms. There are exceptions to everything. _


Many people seem to think a dog is a dog is a dog. Quite frankly an AVERAGE German Shepherd is very different from an AVERAGE Golden. They are about as different as driving an average mini van and an average sports car. Goldens like Labs and other hunting breeds have a "soft" mouth and while as pups they do bite they inherently do not grip anything like the average Shepherd. Getting a German Shepherd puppy is going to be WAY different than raising a Golden was. Getting a puppy in general is going to be a crap shoot. With a knowledgable breeder they can match you up with the right pup at that time but there are some late bloomers. My Rayne at 8 weeks old was exactly the right puppy for what you are describing. Very mellow, laid back, calm and easy going. Her drive and brains didn't wake up until about 3 weeks after. I am so glad the "family" she matched with backed out because it would have ended up a HORRIBLE placement for both humans and Rayne. She is to this day many years later FULL of energy, drive and would have been ruined in a typical pet type home that would not have been ready for the type of dog she is. However, she went into SAR and herding and has done AWESOME staying with me. 


If you are certain that you and your family are a good match for a German Shepherd I would recommend either getting an older "pup" 9-18 months from a responsible breeder (one who has done all the health checks and KNOWS their dogs and their lines inside and out) so you will better know the drive, energy level and personality/temperament is a good match for you and your family. A German Shepherd rescue would also be an EXCELLENT way to find what you are looking for and you would be saving a life at the same time. Again I would look for a slightly older pup where the personality and so on is more evident.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would think a German Showline would be good for you, BUT if you are insistent on a sable, then I would call around for workingline breeders and see if they have a low drive pup, they would make great companions. (As well as any other line, but for a novice GSD owner, low drive dogs are better IMO)


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

Just echoing what others have said , German Shepherds and Golden Retriever , talk about two breeds at different ends of the spectrum , don't worry though if you do get a GSD puppy , you'll quickly learn the differences...........LOL

Sables Rule !!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sables are gorgeous, you have wonderful taste!







I would caution along with everyone else though-- Goldens can be owned as happy, agreeable, energetic companions.. GSDs however must be much more heavily *managed.* Didn't throw the ball and walk the GSD enough today? He or she may drive you batty pacing, panting, trying to dig a hole to Chin through the livingroom carpet, or barking him/herself into a frenzy at a brick on the patio. (playing with another dog in the yard is never enough for a GSD, they need your involvement-- lonnnng walks, running, ball retrieving, until you both are worn out. Every day. Sometimes twice per day, or else... the panting, pacing, digging, herding humans, nipping, barking etc-- frustrated energy needs to go somewhere)

Goldens allow you the privilege of an open-door policy with friends and neighbors. GSDs mean the same best friend neighbor who comes over for coffee with you daily and feeds the GSD cookies.. may be severely bitten when this same friend pops by when you are not home. Exact same friend... different situation in the GSDs mind.

Both breeds will make you need to give The Heimlich Maneuver to your vaccuum cleaner.









Both breeds are playful!

GSD puppies often turn your hands and arms into a bloody pulp, nip nip nipping.. even though your arms are NOT a flock of recalcitrant stubborn sheep. 

You have to exhaust a GSD puppy's MIND as well as his body. Training classes at The Pet Depot work great for Goldens-- but with a GSD, you need to do the homework with greater regularity, on all surfaces. Evry day. Several times a day for short sessions. A tired brain means a GSD pup can settle.

Socialization with a Golden is easier-- they don't have such a sharp suspicion level as a GSD. Make any mistakes in socializing a Golden, and the Golden can usually be forgiving. A GSD may forever fire up and launch with open mouth at whatever he wasn't exposed to enough as a developing pupster. Then, the dog needs a huge amount of work to tmper that dangerous reactivity. Lawsuit-on-a-leash comes to mind.. but many are dedicated to rehabilitating GSDs that didn't get intensive enough socialization during the critical period. Mistakes during that time with a GSD can be horrific, when the GSD is 85 lbs of fury and still anxious of anyone who is tall, or short, or walks with a limp, or etc.

I say get a GSD-- but go into it knowing there is a HUGE diffence in the amount of involvement on your part. You'll probably need *special* help too, in training-- so finding a trainer used to the bloodline of GSDs you want is wise. (PetLand Pet Training can be problematic for a GSD.. all the Labs and Cockers in the class will train well with clickers and treats, but your GSD may be dominant enough to turn things around, decide HE is controlling YOU and the treats, and then begin to defend his portable foodbowl (you) against other dogs in class, using his teeth) Finding a trainer who uses positive motivational methods is great-- but a GSD-familiar trainer is best, to watch out for such dynamics as I mentioned.

Good luck finding the perfect GSD puppy... be ready for much more work and involvement, though!







In my opinion, GSDs are worth it. BOY do they ever get you outta your comfort zone and off the sofa-- even if you think you're active now!


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

to be honest, i do think GSDs are beautiful, but its my boyfriend WHO REALLY wants one. our golden is awesome, but to be honest, if any1 robbed our house, he would probably bring him a tennis ball  
as for our property, every1 is a potential friend! 
the more i read online about GSDs the more i realize that this ISNT going to be easy, ive always had goldens, labs, ect.. i am not used to any breed that is on the other end of the spectrum. 

my bf loves everything about them, to be honest, i just think they are pretty. im willing to put the effort in, because i know how much he wants one. 
he rolls his eyes when my golden lays down and lets children sit on him, pull his ears, when people come up and just pet him and hug him and he just LOVES IT 
to be honest, people do not ever take tyler as a threat, he loves all people and all dogs and thats what the breed is known for. and thats the essential problem my bf has with tyler, while we were babysitting my friends doberman, he never protested when i went on my late night walks, but with tyler he always protests that im not safe. 
?


----------



## Jazzyo (May 14, 2008)

Don't get a dog based on what your boyfriend wants only. What if the relationship should fail? Sorry, I had to throw that is as "life happens". Who will end up with the GSD then? Think twice and make sure a GSD is what you want as well. They are a different breed than a Golden as many have pointed out. I love the GSD breed but you have to be committed and also, research the "lines" of the GSD before you purchase one. They have quite a range in energy and temperament levels. This decision should not be made lightly, it is a life long committment. Your Golden is adorable and looks like a very happy dog! Good luck in whatever you decide. GSD's are a very intelligent breed and one that requires alot of human interaction to be happy as well as plenty of training and socializing.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Which line is right for me? and some other que*

I think if your BF is bent on getting a GSD, a female american showline would make a nice match. Female becuase
1. your golden is male
2. females mature faster and easier to train (in general)
3. being of smaller stature, they're easier to control (in general)

Sables tend to be from working lines, which will require more work than an ambred which tend to be more mellow family orientated. Some have said the american show lines have become more like goldies than their working line cousins.

When you're looking at pedigrees of your prospective, SchH titles (SCHI, BH etc) indicate working lines, titles like CDX (without SchH) indicate show line.

If you really want a sable, you'll have to work hard with a breeder to find a mellower dog. They're out there - my 4 month pup is working line but he's a good all around dog with lots of potential to make a perfect family dog (once he learns no one likes to be chewed on!)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It isn't your dog's job to protect you, but your job to protect your dog. YOU are the adult, and the dog is under your care and counts on you for his/her safety and well being.

I'm also concerned that your boyfriend wants a GSD because he wants a "tough protective dog". A good, well-bred GSD with appropriate socialization should be friendly and tolerant of strangers and children. The last thing you want is a strong dog with innate aggressiveness that thinks everything is a threat, and feels it is his job to decide who is allowed to approach you. You will end up with a dog you cannot take anywhere, and and a home that no one will want to visit. 

All you really need is the visual deterrent of a GSD that will give a warning bark or two, and that's it. Few people will want to mess with that, even if your GSD is the friendliest dog on the planet. 

I have Rottweiler mix, and a working-line GSD puppy, and I'm involved in Schutzhund - a dog sport that includes a protection phase. I did not get my dogs to protect me, but because I enjoy working with them. I want my dogs to be safe and reliable when out in public, to accept handling by strangers and kids - they both LOVE attention and petting. The last thing you want is be responsible for a dog bite because someone unexpectedly reached out to pet your dog as you walked by.

My first dog was a spaniel/retriever mix. He was VERY different from the Rottweiler/GSD mix I later adopted. While my first dog was extremely easy and a dream, my second dog really challenged me as a dog owner as far as energy level and training requirements came into play. I had to adopt a heightened sense of responsibility with her, and fully dedicate myself to meeting her needs through training and regular "work". Turned out I enjoyed the involvement so much I got another dog to work with, but unless you and your BF are willing to make the same type of commitment, you may be in over your head. 

I think for your situation, what might work well is to contact a rescue and adopt an older, gentle, easy-going GSD. You would have all the visual zing of walking with a "protective" breed, the new dog would have a good home, and knowing the energy level and training level of the dog beforehand will help in making a good match for you and your situation.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008I would think a German Show-line would be good for you, BUT if you are insistent on a sable, then I would call around for workingline breeders and see if they have a low drive pup, they would make great companions. (As well as any other line, but for a novice GSD owner, low drive dogs are better IMO)


If the OP doesn't plan to really work the dog, and is honest about her capacity to manage a GSD, I'll stay away from working lines. Some pups don't show all their drive and energy until adolescence, so even if the breeder choose the pup with less drive, giving that pup come from working parents is still gonna be more dog than what the OP needs. Maybe that pup could be "pet quality" in terms of police work or SchH, but still not to be a couch potato. 

It sounds like this is gonna be your BF dog, is he reading this thread? I think that if he really is a lover of the breed, make a good investigation about it and is ready and willing to the commitment of raising the pup then both together can do a good job. If you are the one who wants the second dog and who would be in charge of all the raising, but you are considering the GSD because your BF prefers them... go for the Golden Retriever.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntai
> 
> It sounds like this is gonna be your BF dog, is he reading this thread? I think that if he really is a lover of the breed, make a good investigation about it and is ready and willing to the commitment of raising the pup then both together can do a good job. *If you are the one who wants the second dog and who would be in charge of all the raising, but you are considering the GSD because your BF prefers them... go for the Golden Retriever. *




Very well said, especially the part *bold*.

Are you open to an adult? Or do you feel you MUST have a puppy?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI think if your BF is bent on getting a GSD, a female american showline would make a nice match. Female becuase
> 1. your golden is male
> 2. females mature faster and easier to train (in general)
> 3. being of smaller stature, they're easier to control (in general)
> ...


Not necessarily. My boys are West German Showlines, and both of their parents (except for Zeus' mother) are SchH titled.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

All German Showlines bred under SV rules must have a working title, eg. SchH 1 or HGH. So you will definitely see SchH titles in German Showline dogs. You will not find too many sable German Showlines but I think they are becoming more evident in American showlines. There was a sable representing the GSD in a big show on TV not too long ago. 

Working line dogs can be challenging and they do require time. Personally though I think any GSD is going to require time and have the potential to be more dog than bargained for. I have seen plenty of showline dogs that are more than people bargained for, and for those specific breed traits previously mentioned. I will probably never be able to have a manicure again as long as I have a puppy in the house. My nails and fingers have been ruined by graspy eager mouths. Definitely no soft mouths here...sure it can be taught but it takes time and you are over-riding a certain amount of genetics. Also the natural level of suspicion. Certainly not all dogs have that. My male has NONE. But many GSDs do. And that means you have to be very aware of the situations you place your dog into. You definitely have to be a very aware dog owner. 

Lastly. The whole protection thing. We train in Schutzhund which involves protection. Looks pretty ferocious doesn't he?








Well do you know what he does when people come to the door? Nothing. Not even a woof. Do you know what he does when kids pull his tail? Nothing. Do you know what he does when we walk down the street and someone says "What a pretty dog!" Puts back his ears, makes a happy face, and wags his tail until I'm pretty sure his butt is going to fall off. All you've really got for protection when you get a dog is a visual deterrent. And then almost any large dark colored dog will do the trick. If someone is really bent on hurting you, chances are your dog won't help unless you have invested in training a personal protection dog. 

So basically, if you don't do your research and put in the time and training you could end up with your alligator with fur turning into a fearful dog that barks and snarls at friends and family and anything that intimidates it and will still run away if you're ever in serious trouble! I know we probably all make the poor GSD sounds like a nightmare. It really isn't. But it's not a wash-and-wear kind of dog. I love my dog for his funny, goofy, eerily smart personality but I have to watch him. Even playing he is one rough and tumble dog so I don't invite all my friends to wrestle with the dog on the floor, they might lose a finger.

If you think you need a breed regarded as a protection breed, I agree with Lucia, an older rescue dog could be exactly what you need. You'll know right away how the dogs get along and as an added bonus there will be no messy exhausting potty training. Check out the rescue threads, there are so many GORGEOUS dogs that might be exactly what you need.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Anybody who knows me already knows what I'm going to say on this topic: Please please please consider a rescue!!!

A rescue will be able to match you with a dog who has the perfect temperament for you. You can adopt a pup that's 8-12 months old and get a good idea of her drives and temperament. You can check to see if she gets along ok with your golden. My rescue frequently gets mellow, laid-back GSDs. A mellow, laid-back, sable female may be a little bit of a tall order, however.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

after alot of talking, me and my boyfriend both decided that a GSD would probably be way too much for us.. 
we passed by the dog pound and after seeing all those dogs.. we just cant buy one without feeling guilty especially since we dont have our hearts dead set on a GSD.. he just wants a big, good looking "manly" dog and i just want a dog lol they have lots of young puppies to choose from and they have a special area that we can bring tyler and they can meet before bringing the pup home 

thanks for the advice, im glad i came here before we brought home a puppy and ended up way over our heads


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You are a very smart person to have understood this before jumping in. 

It is funny....... I have 3 GSD's. The third one is a 15 month old puppy. When we were loking for number 3 my hubby was interested in a golden. They are great dogs but just not for me. I love my GSD's.

Good luck to you and your BF!


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

I want to give kudos to all the ppl that have contributed to this thread and of course to the OP for doing the research before getting a new puppy. 

They are great dogs, but they are not for everone - I was (and still am) in way over my head when I got mine, but fortunately I have the time and dedication to make it work (so far anyway).

Everybody should be forced to read these replies before buying a GSD puppy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also give kudo's to the OP for really thinking this thru..

My sister is the "lab" person in the family, she has always had labs, (and now papillons as well) ..I have always had GSD's, even when we were both young living at home,,she had the labs, I had the gsd's..

She can't handle my gsd's,,(probably cause they think to much )))
she "likes" my dogs,,or should I say some of the ones I've had,, as in the couch potatoes) She never cared for my high energy ones, they were too much for her..so "that" is coming from a die hard lab person,,,,she'll never be a convert ))
diane


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

lol ya its hard to convert us retriever people.. 

but luckily thanks to you guys a happy puppy gets adopted from animal control







is it ok for us to post a pic or 2 here of the lil guy/gal here even though it wont be a GSD?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey, if you're not going to have a GSD at all, it doesn't mean you can't come here and share the adventures of your golden and the new dog. You and your pack are welcomed.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Absolutely welcome here forever and so are your dogs!

We have several board members that do not have GSD's or even dogs!

Please stay!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sure, I started out on the board with my mixed dog from the shelter, but thanks to all that I learned here, when I did get a GSD, I was ready for it! 

So who knows, maybe sometime down the road . . . .


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That's true I don't have a GSD either (planning to get one in the future) but I am still on the board... I have a Golden Retriever as well but I love all types of dogs (diff. temperament/personality types). My other dog until recently (he passed away at 14) was a Rat Terrier mix and he had the total terrier personality which I love as well.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I've got another year to wait before getting a German Shepherd, but I joined anyway!! Your golden is a beauty, by the way.

I read all the replies and they really did make me think some more about my choice to get a German Shepherd. And considering that I've been dead set on getting a GSD for the past ten years (?), that's something! 

I personally am in love with the breed and am eager to be involved with a puppy - plus, he can keep me in shape!


----------



## Patrickg (Sep 15, 2008)

My German Shepherd was more calm natured and friendly than any golden retriever. She especially loved playing with very young children. Raising a very friendly dog came back to bite me when somebody took her! The main difference is the German is much more athletic and seems to be much smarter. The only dogs my German Shepherd didn't get along with were pugs.


----------



## engine750wife (Oct 22, 2008)

Excellent thread!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

So did you end up getting a GSD? I notice your sig says you're a new GSD mommy?


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

umm yes i did







i went to animal control and found kenya


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have never worried about lines, tempermant, nerves. i find a good breeder and the color i like. all of my Sheps were well trained and super friendly to people and other animals. the Shep i have now is West German show line. i saw 5 or 6 generations of his pedigree. all of the mals and females had their Schutzhund titles.

i showed my dog once when he was a puppy. he's now our well trained pet/companion. he's very friendly to people and other animals. he's great to walk with in the woods. outside he's very active. in the house he's very calm untill i start him up.

i think alot of that tempermant and nerve stuff is influenced by the way we raise our puppies. a good breeder, good training/socializing makes a good dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry someone stole your dog. my dog is super friendly and i worry about someone being able to take him. i never leave my dog unattended. when i tell him to stay he doesn't move if a stranger calls him or pets him. if you pull on his leash he just sits there or lays there. even with that training i don't leave him unattended.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

So you rescued that beautiful dog, and she IS a beauty. Tell me, is everything going OK with her? From other threads it seems like you have bonded BIG time. Is having her pretty much as you expected?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

She's a beauty. & what an expression!

Congrats to you & Kenya.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

Kenya is alot more than i expected. and its amazing shes only been here a month but ive bonded so closely with her

she can be a handful at times..shes like a puppy in a big girls body lol . and she does have an issue with shyness a little bit with new people, but wow, ask and ye shall receive, she is calm inside the house, sleeps/naps when im lazy and is active outdoors and LOVES other dogs









yes, as expected. she is A LOT different from other dogs ive owned.(probably smarter lol) and shes A LOT more of a 1 person dog. she loves me, im her mom, and she just kind of is ok with everyone else. 

she starts her training classes January 5th, im so happy to have her and i cant beleive her owner put her into animal control for not being the RIGHT COLOR/SIZE! 

as i found out from this thread, a puppy WOULD NOT have been for me. but it just goes to show, not everyone can handle a gsd puppy, but there just might be the perfect older gsd for everyone out there

BEST PART: she was already potty trained when i got her! YAY







lol no 3 a.m potty trips, crates, natures miracle, ect.. lol 

she is home while im at school, and other than the occasional naughty chewing/counter sniffing. shes great







and a perfect fit for me and my family


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, how great an ending to the 'I am looking for a GSD' is this! 

Good luck with your beautiful new black GSD!~


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! Kenya's gorgeous!!! And so lucky you went looking! Stupid people! grrrrrrrrr! Glad you got her and love her!

Lee


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am looking for a german showline dog and need advise on a breeder can anyone tell me who the top 5 or 10 breeders are ? Thanks Breezy 2


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Breezy2,

As was mentioned in response to your other posts, rather than posting in other threads where people are more focused on answering the original poster's questions and thus might not notice your questions, you would probably get better information if you start your own thread. Go to the "Choosing a Breeder" section of the board, tell us a little bit about your experience, the type of GSD you are looking for, what you want to do with the dog, and your location, and then people can make recommendations specific to your situation.









Chris


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

cant believe i EVER thought i would love a GSD! lol wow time flies 

oh and breezy 2, in case you havent yet started a thread or dont know how, here is the breeder i was looking at before i adopted kenya. they seem really good but you should always get lots of advice 

http://www.wildhauskennels.com/


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG! chris i just noticed that thats YOUR KENNEL! omg! lol i cracked up when i noticed, very very small world!


----------

